# C & C 30'



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello All, 

First post coming at you. I have been interested in finding opinions on C&C 30' boat as I am considering one for my first sailboat. For the life of me I cannot get the search function to bring back any hits on C & C or C and C, keeps coming up empty, stating to common,etc. Does anyone have any ideas how I could make my search more effective?

Also would be interested in hearing from any past or present C&C 30' owners, with boat specific issues to be wary of. Boat in question has been seriously upgraded, its a few hundred miles away so someone else is doing the walk thru and preliminary questioning before I commit to the trip to see it. If it looks good when I see it I will make offer subject to survey and sea trial. I have Don Casey's book "Inspecting the old Sailboat" as my guide.

What a great site this is, I have lurked for a while and am amazed at helpfulness of the members


thank you,
michael


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Search for "C&C" and you can find plenty. I owned a "77 30 Mark I back when and I considered it then and still now as an absolutely fantastic boat, excellent sailing, easily races to its racing, and yet good as a cruiser. Buy a good one and you can't go wrong.


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Sailingfool, 

Thank you, I never thought of the parenthesis. Found lots of posts. Sounds like they were (are) a nice boat. I hope it works out, I would rather be sailing than looking at boats, but if this isn't a solid, no major issues boat I will move on.

Thanks again for the "how to" search advice.

michael


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Doubleeboy-

These are parentheses: ( )

These are quotation marks: " "

I'd recommend you do a google search using the following text:



> C&C 30 site:sailnet.com


That will bring up a list of threads and posts on the C&C 30.

Also, highly recommend you read the post in my signature.


----------



## kennya (Jul 10, 2006)

or just use c&c 30 sailboat in google


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

The couple that founded "Good Old Boat" magazine sail a C&C 30. On their sea trials, they agreed that, "This girl can dance."


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, this also brings up every website that mentions one for sale.


kennya said:


> or just use c&c 30 sailboat in google


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you all for your input. An initial inspection of the boat by my wife went very well, boat appears to be in excellent conditon, with good WAF (wife acceptance factor). I hope to be able to make the trip to inspect it my self at the end of week. 

thanks again,
michael


----------



## igpetersen (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations for first step. WAF is almost as important as survey.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Do not buy a C&C with the atomic IV gasoline engine. The engine compartment ventilation system is likely dangerous due to domestic type non-ignition protected AC breakers in the compartment. The AC conductors were solid core copper which at this age is breaking down and unsafe. The fuel tanks were mounted directly on a wooden deck without airspace underneath and the bottoms rotted out. Check ALL hoses as they are probably rotten. Foredeck and side decks are probably soft. Google C&C owners for a link to the owners association.

Regards
Wallace Gouk AMS


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Thankfully it has a diesel engine, I will check hoses, and decks, might be able to see copy of survey done 2 years ago, if not I would certainly make any offer subject to survey. Thank you for your input. 

Regards
Michael


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

boatpoker said:


> Do not buy a C&C with the atomic IV gasoline engine. The engine compartment ventilation system is likely dangerous due to domestic type non-ignition protected AC breakers in the compartment. The AC conductors were solid core copper which at this age is breaking down and unsafe. The fuel tanks were mounted directly on a wooden deck without airspace underneath and the bottoms rotted out. Check ALL hoses as they are probably rotten. Foredeck and side decks are probably soft. Google C&C owners for a link to the owners association.
> 
> Regards
> Wallace Gouk AMS


I'd say these boats of their age have far fewer problems of these types than most other makes. Why you bother with a post like this regarding just C&C is puzzling...you certainly do a disservice to newer buyers who might otherwise steer clear of boats that would serve them well, due to your over-statements. I know a lot of C&Cs with A4s still going very strong...and their need for maintenance is simply typical of the age... no more than a Catalina, Cal, Pearson, you name it. 
I continue to believe that the "Foredeck and side decks are probably soft." statement is hype, and has no foundation in real experience, certainly not in the experience of the C&C owners I know.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

boatpoker said:


> Do not buy a C&C with the atomic IV gasoline engine. The engine compartment ventilation system is likely dangerous due to domestic type non-ignition protected AC breakers in the compartment. The AC conductors were solid core copper which at this age is breaking down and unsafe. The fuel tanks were mounted directly on a wooden deck without airspace underneath and the bottoms rotted out. Check ALL hoses as they are probably rotten. Foredeck and side decks are probably soft. Google C&C owners for a link to the owners association.
> 
> Regards
> Wallace Gouk AMS


there is no reason someone should shy away from any boat with an atomic 4.
i have the original a4 in my 1976 C&C and it runs perfect.
there is nothing wrong with the atomic 4 gas engine if properly maintained.
anyone willing to spend a couple hours reading on the net and a basic set of tools can repair this engine themselves.
these engines have been powering sailboats forever and i have yet to hear one blowing up in a c&c due to reasons you have listed.
the gearboxes on these are also bulletproof and easy to repair if needed.
i also do not have soft decks,rotten fuel tank deck or rotten hoses.
i replaced my fuel tank this past winter for no other reason than piece of mind but it was not rotten.
on any 30 year old boat one would have to hope most if not all of the electrical system has been replaced.
if you buy any boat from a careless owner you can expect what youve mentioned but with association to c&c yachts your comments have no merit.


----------



## pfatyol (Dec 16, 2003)

boatpoker said:


> Do not buy a C&C with the atomic IV gasoline engine. The engine compartment ventilation system is likely dangerous due to domestic type non-ignition protected AC breakers in the compartment. The AC conductors were solid core copper which at this age is breaking down and unsafe. The fuel tanks were mounted directly on a wooden deck without airspace underneath and the bottoms rotted out. Check ALL hoses as they are probably rotten. Foredeck and side decks are probably soft. Google C&C owners for a link to the owners association.
> 
> Regards
> Wallace Gouk AMS


I agree with Sailingfool and CNCVoodoo,
My decks are not soft, my hoses are solid, they have been replaced as should most hoses / electrical on a boat with some age to it. My fuel tank has no corrosion and is properly isloated from the wood platform it is mounted to. This is not my first C&C and of the other owners of C&C's I know, the generalities that you speak of are not common.


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

As an owner of a 30 year old C&C 29 I am pretty happy with the quality of their workmanship and their durability. When I started shopping for a boat a friend started steering me towards C&C's. I looked at 6 or 8 and found them in various states of repair/disrepair. Look long and hard and get a real survey when you find one that suits your fancy. I didn't want a diesel. I wanted gas. But the boat I found that fit most of my other criteria happened to have a diesel....so you need to have flexibility. 
My friend has a C&C 33 (1977) and it has a A-4 that starts right up and runs nicely. 
Good luck.
BP


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Michael,

The C & C 30 is an excellent boat. C & C built eight hundred 30s and there are plenty of good ones around with Atomic 4s AND a diesel a engine is even better ( IMHO) As with all boat purchases, make it contingent upon a survey to your satisfaction. I'm pretty confident you and the wife will be happy


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

I sure appreciate everyones input. From reading on the web, I have heard very good things about C &C in general and this model in particular. It is almost 30 years old and did have a major redo 2 owners back. I will be able to see the boat in person Sunday and if any wind is available be able to go for a sail. 

I will report back how it turns outs. 

Thanks again all
michael


----------



## TIKI TIME (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck with your sea trial. I own a 1986 C&C 33MKII and my wife and I love it. We have never had any problems with this boat, no soft spots, no leaks, nothing. Not bad for a 22 year old boat.
As you may find, C&C has a good reputation for building solid boats, and as previously mentioned, get a survey!!

Good luck in you search!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi All, 

I had a chance to see the boat in the water a week ago. Spent a couple hours looking in over and talking with owner. We hoped for wind, but not to be. Lots of things I liked. I was disappointed that when the stove had been replaced, they put in a LPG 2 burner stove with no oven, WAF dropped considerably with that find.

Woodwork in cabin was nice, lots of custom built storage and access to engine had been reworked so that woodwork, could be removed to have access to engine from all sides, very nice. Boat had good standing rigging , sails, running rigging might be on back half of its life. No obvious soft spots. Diesel had low hours, was clean, no drips, looked well maintained. Boat came with lots of toys, auto pilot, Radar, chart plotter, radio.

I had to leave Seattle, my wife got a chance to sail on boat Saturday and liked the way it sailed. Did not make an offer, thinking that maybe we should up our sites to a larger boat. Haven't ruled out this boat, but it did not make me reach instantly for my checkbook. Another couple has put an offer on boat which was countered by owner.

If boat is still around after we have looked some more I may give it a second look, but suspect that a few more cubic feet of space might make us happier.

Thanks again to all who shared their thoughts
michael


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Try a C&C 32, similar design but more space.


----------



## 2ndbsn (Jul 28, 2008)

My husband and I bought a 1974 C&C 30 about 12 years ago that already had a Yanmar 25 hp diesel (approx 3 years old at the time) installed but was in rough shape cosmetically. We first had a hull job done then worked on the rest ourselves and now absolutely love her!! She is a heavy boat (7500 lbs) so we lose races in light wind but in heavy weather we cream the competition!! It is very sturdy and its lines are classical, not much changed to the current C&C's. Husband rewired the whole boat and I worked on the wood and interior. The only current irritations are the portlights that still leak and the roller reefing boom to which you can't connect a vang. We pulled out the alchohol stove and just carry a butane portable and use the space for fenders. By rating, we are the 16th fastest in local yacht club of approx 60 boats. I don't even look at ads for other boats (except the Telstars) as this is the perfect intersection of strength, design, affordability, and opportunities for upgrades. Hope this helps!! Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Do not buy a C&C with the atomic IV gasoline engine. The engine compartment ventilation system is likely dangerous due to domestic type non-ignition protected AC breakers in the compartment. The AC conductors were solid core copper which at this age is breaking down and unsafe. The fuel tanks were mounted directly on a wooden deck without airspace underneath and the bottoms rotted out. Check ALL hoses as they are probably rotten. Foredeck and side decks are probably soft. Google C&C owners for a link to the owners association.


Thanks for all the encouraging words there Sunshine  The possibility exists that the boat has been properly maintained ....


----------



## SailorAl (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a chance to buy a never used C&C 30 hull, with rudder but no keel (where do I get one??). The hull has never been used or built up, no engine, factory fresh has been stored for decades, bought in the early 1980s. a version 2 I think. Is $2100 too much? (No mast/engine/keel either, but has uninstalled deck hardware, tanks etc).
What would it cost to finished equipping and building this approximately, and is it worth it?
Al


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

SailorAl said:


> I have a chance to buy a never used C&C 30 hull, with rudder but no keel (where do I get one??). The hull has never been used or built up, no engine, factory fresh has been stored for decades, bought in the early 1980s. a version 2 I think. Is $2100 too much? (No mast/engine/keel either, but has uninstalled deck hardware, tanks etc).
> What would it cost to finished equipping and building this approximately, and is it worth it?
> Al


These guys are ex C&C people who bought all the inventory when the original factory shut down. They have many new OE parts, all the specs, all the blueprints etc. and know more about these boats than anybody.

South Shore Yachts.


----------



## SailorAl (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow thanks!!
Fast response!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This would, of course, be a project, but without many of the pitfalls of the typical 'project boat' since what you would have is essentially new.

However there's every likelihood that by the time you got her finished, afloat and servicable you'll be into it for a lot more than you could buy a very nice one in good, usable shape for tomorrow.

You'll be paying top price for a lot of stuff..(no manufacturer's bulk discount), the keel itself might be problematic, though Mars Keels could likely make you one for a price. If the keel ends up being a custom job (ie if C&C molds no longer exist) it would be interesting to redesign the keel to a more modern design for even better performance than the original - but it would need to be carefully engineered.

Odd that if it was never finished it's only a MkII.. I'd try to get some more history on why that is.


----------



## SailorAl (Feb 15, 2015)

Someone with too many projects I am told. It does look fresh in the pics, except for the wood around the cabin entrance.
Sailr
(a never completed hull and deck with rudder, sold off the in '80s. Work done over the years. Gelcoat is coated with high-tech Siloxane (needs more coats). 

Hardware includes: pulpits, lifelines, 6 winches, cleats, organizers. In-builds include 50gal water tank, soil tank, WC, 10 drawers, shelves, forward berth, f-berth settee)


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

SailorAl said:


> I have a chance to buy a never used C&C 30 hull, with rudder but no keel (where do I get one??). The hull has never been used or built up, no engine, factory fresh has been stored for decades, bought in the early 1980s. a version 2 I think. Is $2100 too much? (No mast/engine/keel either, but has uninstalled deck hardware, tanks etc).
> What would it cost to finished equipping and building this approximately, and is it worth it?
> Al


An early '80s would be a Mark I, built until 1984, a boat I owned and think the highest of. You can buy a nice one for $15,000 and go sailing... a hull like this is worth nothing and it would be dumb to try to taking it on. Purchasing a mast, boom, rigging, engine, sails, keel, miscellaneous gear, not hard to get north of $40,000 without finishing the full list of tasks. Add the labor, or the value of a year or two of our time, and its hard to imagine.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

As others have noted, it would cost several times the value of the boat to complete a boat that only has the equipment that you describe. Losing a mast is usually enough to total a boat like this. Because of that, a bare hull with minimal gear has a negative value. You would be way ahead of the game finding one in really good shape and paying fair market value for her.

If you really want a project, and don't care about expense and time, then perhaps try to find the same model that is essentially intact but with a badly damaged hull and transfer the parts.

Lastly, as much as these are a venerable and well loved design, this is a very old design and there are a lot of equally well constructed and equal or better designs out there for similar costs. 
Jeff


----------



## SailorAl (Feb 15, 2015)

What would you consider a more modern well designed 30 footer?
Sailorz


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

CS 30, late 80s C&C 30MkII, late 80s Jeanneaus, Beneteaus, Bavarias, even some of the Hunters (87-89) would qualify as 'more modern'.. Hunters prior to 83 or 84 are known as 'Cheribuni' Hunters and are solid, comfy boats but no more 'modern' than a C&C 30 of that vintage.

Here's a US search for 30 footers (no price/year filter) to give you an idea.

(Sail) Cruiser Boats For Sale


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Doubt C & C would have sold hull and rudder only on the open market. They held product integrity and reputation too highly. Possible it was part of the employee purchase plan that never was finished by the employee.


----------

